# UGA Defensive Lineman Scooter Accident?



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2011)

Any of you guys hearing about this?  I read on one site where he had a crash and it tore his leg up pretty bad..
Not sure the extent but some reported that the bone in his leg was visible.   OUCH !!!!!!!   Hope that is inaccurate.

Update, I did not add the name.  It was said to be Derrick Lott..   Redshirt Freshman...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2011)

LanierSpots has apprently volunteered to be the deliverer of bad news where UGA football is concerned.

Bring it on.  Why not?  Why should this offseason be like any other for UGA?  Maybe we will have enough for a team by September 3.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> LanierSpots has apprently volunteered to be the deliverer of bad news where UGA football is concerned.
> 
> Bring it on.  Why not?  Why should this offseason be like any other for UGA?  Maybe we will have enough for a team by September 3.




Sorry man.  Just saw that on a site and didnt see it here.   I searched but could not find anything written by a writer.  Though they are full of it most of the times

Hope the kid is OK.


----------



## creekbender (Jul 12, 2011)

They say it was derrick lott . We"ll be alright come sept 3rd . Sic em dawgs !


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I hope he is ok and I'm sorry to hear it but I'm glad it wasn't Kwame, Jenkins, or Deangelo.

I don't get the scooter thing.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I hope he is ok and I'm sorry to hear it but I'm glad it wasn't Kwame, Jenkins, or Deangelo.
> 
> I don't get the scooter thing.



Me too on 3 names above.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I hope he is ok and I'm sorry to hear it but I'm glad it wasn't Kwame, Jenkins, or Deangelo.
> 
> I don't get the scooter thing.




Jenkins on a scooter.  


Not sure that would work.   Hahaha


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Any of you guys hearing about this?  I read on one site where he had a crash and it tore his leg up pretty bad..
> Not sure the extent but some reported that the bone in his leg was visible.   OUCH !!!!!!!   Hope that is inaccurate.
> 
> Update, I did not add the name.  It was said to be Derrick Lott..   Redshirt Freshman...



Was he SUI?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Jenkins on a scooter.
> 
> 
> Not sure that would work.   Hahaha



Kwame too.  Like I said, i don't get the scooter thing.  There is no way to make that look cool.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was he SUI?



Scooting under the influence?  Oh Lord.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Scooting under the influence?  Oh Lord.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Kwame too.  Like I said, i don't get the scooter thing.  There is no way to make that look cool.




Scootin Newton disagrees.....   

He be pimping Yo.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice scooter, those things are at least $10k....guess he has $170k left...


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 13, 2011)

It ain't about looking cool, it's about getting around campus and having the ability to pull right up to a building because you're riding a scooter instead of parking your car two miles away and having to hop on a bus.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 13, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> It ain't about looking cool, it's about getting around campus and having the ability to pull right up to a building because you're riding a scooter instead of parking your car two miles away and having to hop on a bus.



This^^^^^


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't get the scooter thing.



I don't get the not-being-able-to-stay-upright-on-a-scooter thing.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 13, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I don't get the not-being-able-to-stay-upright-on-a-scooter thing.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> It ain't about looking cool, it's about getting around campus and having the ability to pull right up to a building because you're riding a scooter instead of parking your car two miles away and having to hop on a bus.



This is like the people who have to have a four wheeler or a gator to drag their deer out when they shoot one.

One I get too fat, lazy, and weak to drag my own deer out, I'll stop hunting.  Older hunters doing it is another story.

I know the campus is big but jeez.  It aint that big.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I don't get the not-being-able-to-stay-upright-on-a-scooter thing.



Yes you do.  We both know what the problem is there.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is like the people who have to have a four wheeler or a gator to drag their deer out when they shoot one.
> 
> One I get too fat, lazy, and weak to drag my own deer out, I'll stop hunting.  Older hunters doing it is another story.
> 
> I know the campus is big but jeez.  It aint that big.



whoa whoa whoa... I'm young and able, but the 4 wheeler does my deer-dragging for me.

of course, you're in south georgia where its so big and open you can just drive the truck right up to the deer.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 13, 2011)

That man got cut!



> Georgia backup defensive end Derrick Lott sustained a deep laceration to his right leg in a scooter accident on Tuesday and was taken to an area hospital, according to a University of Georgia police accident report.




http://dogbytesonline.com/backup-de-lott-injured-in-scooter-accident-46781/


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 13, 2011)

Was he doing wheelies Evil Kenevil  style or just showing off for his girl friend ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> whoa whoa whoa... I'm young and able, but the 4 wheeler does my deer-dragging for me.
> 
> of course, you're in south georgia where its so big and open you can just drive the truck right up to the deer.



Nah man the woods are thick down here.  Not many fields on our place.

Now you are right.  We have cut roads through the place so it's not like I have to drag one for a mile or anything.

When you come hunting with me, your fourwheeler is welcome too.


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is like the people who have to have a four wheeler or a gator to drag their deer out when they shoot one.
> 
> One I get too fat, lazy, and weak to drag my own deer out, I'll stop hunting.  Older hunters doing it is another story.
> 
> I know the campus is big but jeez.  It aint that big.



Did you go to UGA?


----------



## HighCotton (Jul 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I hope he is ok and I'm sorry to hear it but I'm glad it wasn't Kwame, Jenkins, or Deangelo.
> 
> _*I don't get the scooter thing*_.



Gas is $4 a gallon.
No place to park.
Gotta get around somehow.
Makes sense to me.......... although it does look comical for someone that size to be riding one of those things with his knees up around his ears.


----------



## HighCotton (Jul 13, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> whoa whoa whoa... I'm young and able, but the 4 wheeler does my deer-dragging for me.
> 
> of course, you're in south georgia where *its so big and open you can just drive the truck right up to the deer*.



I can tell you've never hunted down here and thus don't have a clue.  Yes, we've got plenty of open spaces but most deer will be in the thick hardwoods/pines areas and around the creeks/swamps and that's where most folks choose to do most of their hunting.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Did you go to UGA?



No.  Do I have to be an alum to know the size of the campus or to appreciate distancess between any two given locations?  I know where just about everything on campus is and know where parking is, bus routes etc.

If you want to ride a scooter or understand the scooter riding, it makes no difference to me.

But it looks ridiculous.  That is my opinion.

If you like scooters I can handle that, but I think man riding a scooter looks silly and you will just have to bear with it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

HighCotton said:


> I can tell you've never hunted down here and thus don't have a clue.  Yes, we've got plenty of open spaces but most deer will be in the thick hardwoods/pines areas and around the creeks/swamps and that's where most folks choose to do most of their hunting.



Yes he has and does.  he hunts in Randolph County. His hunting land may just be set up a little different.


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> No.



That's what I thought.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> That's what I thought.



You must drive a scooter.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 13, 2011)

When Cam started riding his around campus at Auburn, it drew attention.  Imagine that. 

He said he was surprised that more did not ride them at Auburn.  He claimed everyone at UF had them.....  

Moving around the AU campus, I am sure its better than walking and having to park a vehicle..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like he will be fine.  Good to hear.  I still am not sure 300lb + football players belong  on 50cc scooters though (I'm talking purely physics here, not coolness factor).  Scooters are really practical, cool or not.


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You must drive a scooter.



No, I don't have a scooter...I never really needed one.

My first two years at UGA were before Parking Services went insane and you could get a parking pass for $47 I think it was.  They are closer to $3-400 nowadays for one that will put you within walking distance of anywhere.   

My second two and graduate school years were spent pretty much in the same 3 buildings that were extremely close together, so I didn't need a scooter to get me around.

However, if I was an athlete and had to go to morning workouts, back to ECV, up to North Campus, back to a certain dining hall for my team meal, back up to North Campus, down to South Campus for Science Class, back up to North Campus for my lit class, back down to the Athletic Study Building for tutor, back up to North Campus for my final class, back down to South Campus for practice, and then finally back over to ECV to my apartment, I WOULD THINK EXTREMELY HARD ABOUT GETTING ONE.

I wouldn't care if some know-it-all from south GA gave a rat's patoot about what I looked like.


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 13, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Looks like he will be fine.  Good to hear.  I still am not sure 300lb + football players belong  on 50cc scooters though (I'm talking purely physics here, not coolness factor).  Scooters are really practical, cool or not.



I've seen two o-lineman on a moped before....

Talk about defying physics.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 13, 2011)

HighCotton said:


> I can tell you've never hunted down here and thus don't have a clue.  Yes, we've got plenty of open spaces but most deer will be in the thick hardwoods/pines areas and around the creeks/swamps and that's where most folks choose to do most of their hunting.



yeah you're right.  

go away.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 13, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> I've seen two o-lineman on a moped before....
> 
> Talk about defying physics.



Must have had some beefed up suspension 



huntindawg said:


> I wouldn't care if some know-it-all from south GA gave a rat's patoot about what I looked like.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> No, I don't have a scooter...I never really needed one.
> 
> My first two years at UGA were before Parking Services went insane and you could get a parking pass for $47 I think it was.  They are closer to $3-400 nowadays for one that will put you within walking distance of anywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Must have had some beefed up suspension



Seriously?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Seriously?



I'm just an innocent  bystander pointing.


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 13, 2011)

You stated you didn't get the scootin' thing, I explained the scootin' thing, then you tried to say that people who utilize them scootin' things are "fat, lazy, and weak" and "that the campus ain't that big".

I asked if you went to UGA and you said no, which is what I thought.  But you couldn't leave it at that.  

You had to say that I probably owned a scooter, which I don't, but this implies that I am possibly "fat, lazy and weak".  

So, that sir, is why that was necessary.  No hard feelings, just trying to help you get over your fear of scooters and show you why the players want them.


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 13, 2011)

BTW, it looking ridiculous and you "not getting the scooter thing", they're two totally different things.  I agree w/ the former, I was just trying to enlighten you on the latter.


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 13, 2011)

Yo-yo


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> You stated you didn't get the scootin' thing, I explained the scootin' thing, then you tried to say that people who utilize them scootin' things are "fat, lazy, and weak" and "that the campus ain't that big".
> 
> I asked if you went to UGA and you said no, which is what I thought.  But you couldn't leave it at that.
> 
> ...



No that's how you took it.  I did not accuse you of anything.  Funny how it made you that angry though.

For you to have such strong opinions on scooters as far as defending them, it made me think that you must have one.

That's all.  

I do not care whether or not you are fat, lazy, or weak.  

Good talk.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 13, 2011)

can you drag deer in south georgia with a scooter?

do they make off road tires for scooters?

what if you're fat?


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is like the people who have to have a four wheeler or a gator to drag their deer out when they shoot one.
> 
> One I get too fat, lazy, and weak to drag my own deer out, I'll stop hunting.  Older hunters doing it is another story.
> 
> I know the campus is big but jeez.  It aint that big.





South GA Dawg said:


> You must drive a scooter.





South GA Dawg said:


> No that's how you took it.  I did not accuse you of anything.



Looks like an accusation to me??  How else would one take it?


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 13, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> can you drag deer in south georgia with a scooter?
> 
> do they make off road tires for scooters?
> 
> what if you're fat?



This guy wishes he had a scooter and here's an off-road michelin for a scooter.....As for the fat part, see above.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> can you drag deer in south georgia with a scooter?
> 
> do they make off road tires for scooters?
> 
> what if you're fat?



Jared tell this guy I wasn't trying to hurt his feelings.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey man, I got accused of never visiting the southernmost regions of our great state for the intents and purposes of hunting... I know how he feels!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Looks like an accusation to me??  How else would one take it?



This is just getting silly.

You know what?  If I offended you I apologize.  I was not trying to insinuate that you are a fat wuss. I don't really see why you would take it like that but that's one of the hazards of the internet.

To me you made way too much out of it but again, no harm was meant.  You can eat at my tailgate spot and drink my beer this season and do so while riding a scooter if you want to, I don't care.

Seriously, there is no need to get that offended about this.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Hey man, I got accused of never visiting the southernmost regions of our great state for the intents and purposes of hunting... I know how he feels!



This place can be so cold and insensitive.


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 13, 2011)

You haven't hurt my feelings at all.

You're just a little closed-minded on the scooter issue, and I was just trying to enlighten you on why someone would want one in a civil manner.  

Then you went all, ARGGGHHHHH, I AM MAN, NO NEED FOR THESE 20th CENTURY INVENTIONS WITH WHEELS AND MOTORS........I CAN TOTE MY OWN DEER AND WALK WITH MY OWN TWO FEET. RARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 13, 2011)

SGD=Scooter boy


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 13, 2011)

South Ga looks alittle  now huh? Ive been on campus there and seen people riding them around and believe me I would. Who cares what others think about it! I did see on ESPN a few years back some FLA players had them aswell. Knowing some players personally they really do travel BACK AND FOURTH between both ends of campus at all hours of the day. Imagine doing that in a car.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> You haven't hurt my feelings at all.
> 
> You're just a little closed-minded on the scooter issue, and I was just trying to enlighten you on why someone would want one in a civil manner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> SGD=Scooter boy


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 13, 2011)

I wish football season would go on and get here so folks could stop arguing about physics, scooters, directions, and tree density in different parts of the state.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I wish football season would go on and get here so folks could stop arguing about physics, scooters, directions, and tree density in different parts of the state.



From your lips to God's ears.

When people are getting offended and want to argue about stuff like this, you know it is offseason.


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 13, 2011)

Hahahaha....I already stated that A) I wasn't offended and B) you haven't hurt my feelings.

I'm just having a good time.  I was honestly just trying to help you see why kids might want to utilize a scooter since you "didn't get the scooter thing".  Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 13, 2011)

Is it true he hit a parked truck ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Hahahaha....I already stated that A) I wasn't offended and B) you haven't hurt my feelings.
> 
> I'm just having a good time.  I was honestly just trying to help you see why kids might want to utilize a scooter since you "didn't get the scooter thing".  Nothing more, nothing less.



Good enough.  Then I guess you will stop acting all butt hurt about it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good enough.  Then I guess you will stop acting all butt hurt about it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


>



It's because I'm a bad person  

AAAAAAAARRRRRRRGHHHHH!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 13, 2011)

UGA carpooling:


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 13, 2011)

All I Can say after reading this is Wow!!!!    Come on Sept!!!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 13, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> UGA carpooling:



Ok, That is funny!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Kwame too.  Like I said, i don't get the scooter thing.  There is no way to make that look cool.



You sure?


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good enough.  Then I guess you will stop acting all butt hurt about it.



Hahahhaha....I'm the one acting butt hurt??? 

What do you call this whiny diatribe about people using 4 wheelers?




South GA Dawg said:


> This is like the people who have to have a four wheeler or a gator to drag their deer out when they shoot one.
> 
> One I get too fat, lazy, and weak to drag my own deer out, I'll stop hunting.  Older hunters doing it is another story.
> 
> I know the campus is big but jeez.  It aint that big.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 13, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> UGA carpooling:



I saw this in person in Bangalore India the first time I went there...2am on the way to the hotel from the airport.  There were like 5 people on this moped...it looked like something from dr. seuss's Hop on Pop.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Hahahhaha....I'm the one acting butt hurt???
> 
> What do you call this whiny diatribe about people using 4 wheelers?



Which is it, cave man esque chest pounding as you said before, or a whiney diatribe?

You're right.  You were right about the whole thing and I was wrong about the whole thing.  

Scooters are cool and so are people that ride them.  people that don't are mean and not very smart.

There you go hoss.  You win.

Congratulations.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 13, 2011)

Ding Ding Ding Ding we have a winner!!!


----------

